# Xbox One also suffering some failures



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

No article for this one, but rather just a bunch of YouTube videos.

- People put in the disc (no matter what one), Xbox sounds like it's grinding your disc on cement
- Xbox One not starting up.



Spoiler





Vine



Spoiler







Spoiler





Anybody with an Xbox One running into this problem or know of people?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2013)

Can I be first to say $500 brick?


----------



## quinterrya (Nov 22, 2013)

PS4 fanboys. Smh.

The Xbone won't start up, but you're able to put a disc in it?

Also, you can't play a game until you update anyways.

Lastly, where is your source?


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2013)

Optical disc drive failures are pretty common really, mechanical parts are prone to failure 
Examples:
- guy who bought the console dropped the box/console accidentally but won't admit it so that he gets warranty
- shocks during transport or at retailer storage
- anything that involves a shock 

It's really common, now to see if it's more than just a couple of youtube videos...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

quinterrya said:


> PS4 fanboys. Smh.


 Own a WiiU kthxbai



> The Xbone won't start up, but you're able to put a disc in it?


 And it doesn't load the disc.



> Also, you can't play a game until you update anyways.


 And the freeze up on the Xbox One home screen?



> Lastly, where is your source?


 


> No article for this one, but rather just a bunch of YouTube videos.


 
Please read next time.


Costello said:


> Optical disc drive failures are pretty common really, mechanical parts are prone to failure
> Examples:
> - guy who bought the console dropped the box/console accidentally but won't admit it so that he gets warranty
> - shocks during transport or at retailer storage
> ...


 
What about the video showing the Kinect and the 3 red lights (which I've never seen before)?


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2013)

why are you asking me that? I'm not trying to say the Xbone has no defect whatsoever and the PS4 is shit omg lala etc.

I was just making a statement about optical disc drivers / mechanical failures


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

Costello said:


> why are you asking me that? I'm not trying to say the Xbone has no defect whatsoever and the PS4 is shit omg lala etc.
> 
> I was just making a statement about optical disc drivers / mechanical failures


 
No no, asking if iono maybe you know of a reason why a camera would mess up, I just never heard of something like that before when it comes to a camera (though I dont have much knowledge on them or even look them up). Not meaning anything by it D:


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2013)

I assume you contacted Microsoft (er, at least plan to when they open)? Surely, you can get a replacement...?


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No no, asking if iono maybe you know of a reason why a camera would mess up, I just never heard of something like that before when it comes to a camera (though I dont have much knowledge on them or even look them up). Not meaning anything by it D:


 
ah, then no, I've no idea.
It will be interesting to see if there are global issues like with the PS4 but it's a little early to say for now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd imagine this will be about as big of a problem as the PS4 hardware failures, and as well, the problem is bound to be blown out of proportion. Now, I'm as eager to see the Xbox One fail as the next person after all of Microsoft's screw ups and backtracking, but we still have to give it a fair shot.


----------



## renes2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you Tried to restart your System?   


Lets wait, Nobody is Perfect


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 22, 2013)

Well this is very interesting.


Spoiler



AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## redact (Nov 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What about the video showing the Kinect and the 3 red lights (which I've never seen before)?


 
well mine has that and it's working perfectly fine...


----------



## quinterrya (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys missing the point. He doesn't have a Xbox one. He only has a Wii U. He went to Youtube and said other owners were having problem. I checked Youtube and didn't see any complaints. Maybe he's telling the truth...or spreading rumors.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2013)

1st the ps4 is sabotaged and now the xbone won't even work.

KARMA IS A BIETCH!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2013)

Next gen can suck it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Next gen can suck it.


 

Well lookie here - http://www.imaginsystems.com/Graphics/HotRod DS-final.pdf


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 22, 2013)

Ah...launch day on a non-microsoft friendly site. And I see youtube is a reliable source nowadays? Well then...take your pick from any of the links below:

china will invade america
the moon landing was fake
the earth is flat

...and most shocking of all:

next gen gaming will fail



Seriously...Dude. Wtf, man? Can't you at least wait for someone to make a blog p...I mean write an ARTICLE on the subject?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2013)

Typical day 1 failures, to be expected really. The people involved will get a free replacement, don't worry.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Well lookie here - http://www.imaginsystems.com/Graphics/HotRod DS-final.pdf


 
It's nice that piece of shit got useful eventually.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> It's nice that piece of shit got useful eventually.


what the hell is that thing...the dentist drill of the future?!


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 22, 2013)

Thinking that this is related from Foxconn sabotage. But, I'm gonna wait to see who else has this problem.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> what the hell is that thing...the dentist drill of the future?!


 
It's a "interoral" camera.
I love that word.
INTERORAL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2013)

interoral camera...


----------



## blinkzane (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey my wii u doesn't have any issues.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> It's a "interoral" camera.
> I love that word.
> INTERORAL


Yeah...except that it's an *intra*oral camera. But I can understand the confusion. With a name of "HotRod", and it "hitting the streets", it's easy to think it's going...erm...inter. 



This news is actually more interesting than the xbox one "news".


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2013)

It's still dirty to me.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 22, 2013)

PS4's have been having issues as well. Disk read errors and the Blue Light of Death (BLOD). Ya see, this is why I REFUSE TO BUY ANY NEW GAME SYSTEM DAY-ONE! I friggen wait a few months, see which console has better games coming out, and wait for all the bugs and hardware kinks to be worked out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

As it was said a square quadrillion times, a Next Gen launch often leads to stupidly large sales within a small time frame. A relatively small failure rate seems to be enormous when in fact it's just a few unlucky customers who got faulty units.

Buying a system now is the equivalent of buying a system at any given time until there's a hardware revision _(not necessarily a "Slim" version, just a revision of the actual hardware)_ or until the process is adjusted, which more often than not takes months. Sure, there are always some launch knick-knacks that can go terribly wrong, but that doesn't automatically make a launch system a silly purchase, everything depends on your priorities.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2013)

Look, as far as we can tell right now, it's going to be the same as the PS4 launch: people over reporting an extremely small number of defective consoles. 

I mean, I subsist off internet schadenfreude and even I think we should be calm about this. Unless this turns out to be a problem on a large scale, we probably shouldn't bother giving it too much attention.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Look, as far as we can tell right now, it's going to be the same as the PS4 launch: people over reporting an extremely small number of defective consoles.
> 
> I mean, I subsist off internet schadenfreude and even I think we should be calm about this. Unless this turns out to be a problem on a large scale, we probably shouldn't bother giving it too much attention.


Yep, it's just a couple _hungry hungry XBox'es_ as it stands today. The system literally just launched so the scale of the problem is unknown.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2013)

MICRO$OFT IS DOOOOOMED    


Ahem. Now that I got that out of my system, I'll just agree with what everyone else already said, that is that a few isolated incidents do not a trend make, and that people are focusing on one or two defective units that are to be expected in every batch (even the most stringent quality control allows for a certain number of defects), without looking at percentages. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_picking_(fallacy) 


But Micro$oft is doomed  ;O;


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

All launches have a bad start out of the last two generations.... unless it is the Wii which I don't know anyone that had a problem day one


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 22, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> PS4's have been having issues as well. Disk read errors and the Blue Light of Death (BLOD). Ya see, this is why I REFUSE TO BUY ANY NEW GAME SYSTEM DAY-ONE! I friggen wait a few months, see which console has better games coming out, and wait for all the bugs and hardware kinks to be worked out.


 
Unless it's from Nintendo, save the games part. Can't be sure about that.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Two systems launched very close to each other, both shit the bed on day one. This is rather concerning to me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 22, 2013)

There are also reports of controller issues as well, it doesn't always synch properly which notably affected Reviewtechusa although he did get it working eventually.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 22, 2013)

When will people learn...
Only a small percentage of consoles are effected.
Ofcourse this will haunt the Xbone forever, much like the PS4's issues thanks to ill informed people.

In half an year, all the small hardware issues are a thing of the past.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 22, 2013)

Microsoft is doomed obviously. 

Now, I'm asking because i honestly doesn't know but did the Wii U have any launch day problems?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

I bought a pneumatic drill yesterday. It says "Xbox One" on the side. I am happy.



SnAQ said:


> Microsoft is doomed obviously.
> 
> Now, I'm asking because i honestly doesn't know but did the Wii U have any launch day problems?


 
Yup. The games sucked.

And still do.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Yup. The games sucked.
> 
> And still do.



Thanks for that unusually helpful comment,. 

Comments like that are a waste of Internet and bandwidth.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 22, 2013)

inb4callingcustomersupport

"Have you tried turning it off and on again?"


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> Thanks for that unusually helpful comment,.
> 
> Comments like that are a waste of Internet and bandwidth.


 
First off, Jesus Christ. If you can't take a joke, don't go on forums.

Second of all, in short, yes. The Wii U had a few reported problems with freezing, or the menu taking too long to load. But other than that, no really serious problems.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> First off, Jesus Christ. If you can't take a joke, don't go on forums.
> 
> Second of all, in short, yes. The Wii U had a few reported problems with freezing, or the menu taking too long to load. But other than that, no really serious problems.



First off, shocking as it may be im not Jesus Christ...  I'm just a normal dude... 

And regarding the slow menus... That's still a issue (compared to my computer atleast)


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> First off, shocking as it may be im not Jesus Christ... I'm just a normal dude...
> 
> And regarding the slow menus... That's still a issue (compared to my computer atleast)


 
Really? Well there you go.

But the context is systems having incapacitating problems. Such as a broken hardware parts, inability to play games, and so on.

As annoying as it may be, the menu taking to long on the Wii U is really nothing that serious. I mean if you bought a game for $60 and then you can't play it due to a broken disc drive, that's when you get mad.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 22, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> First off, shocking as it may be im not Jesus Christ... I'm just a normal dude...
> 
> And regarding the slow menus... That's still a issue (compared to my computer atleast)


 
I'd rather have a slow-loading menu than a system that either doesn't start or eat my $60 discs.

Not to mention you're comparing a Wii U to a computer. That's like comparing a Gameboy to a PS Vita.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 22, 2013)

At least this didn't happen to it:  
I see hardware issues in that thing's future.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 22, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I'd rather have a slow-loading menu than a system that either doesn't start or eat my $60 discs.
> 
> Not to mention you're comparing a Wii U to a computer. That's like comparing a Gameboy to a PS Vita.



Yeah, i guess I was wrong about that comparison. 

But I'm with you, I would be furious if I bought a new console and I couldn't even play on it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> At least this didn't happen to it:
> I see hardware issues in that thing's future.




Have you tried turning it on and off again?


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 22, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> At least this didn't happen to it:
> I see hardware issues in that thing's future.



I will never understand why some people feel the need to do something stupid like that.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 22, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> I will never understand why some people feel the need to do something stupid like that.


Too much money, wanting youtube views, boredom, stupidity, etc.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 22, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> I will never understand why some people feel the need to do something stupid like that.


 
Entertainment - first thing that comes to my mind. But then I suppose my idea to smash the Xbone with a hammer and send it in to Microsoft isn't exactly a smart idea.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Entertainment - first thing that comes to my mind. But then I suppose my idea to smash the Xbone with a hammer and send it in to Microsoft isn't exactly a smart idea.


 

Hey, can I join you in making a video? I do have a camera


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey, can I join you in making a video? I do have a camera


 
Yeah, I'll let you know when I get my Xbone


----------



## Clarky (Nov 22, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> inb4callingcustomersupport
> 
> "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"



Otay...is it plugged in?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 22, 2013)

I like my original XBOX (if i can find the power/AV cords) I had no problems or heard of any flaws back in the day (btw am willing to do anything to softmod the bitch)


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 22, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> I like my original XBOX (if i can find the power/AV cords) I had no problems or heard of any flaws back in the day (btw am willing to do anything to softmod the bitch)


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/softmodding-an-original-xbox.336034/ << This?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 22, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Too much money, wanting youtube views, boredom, stupidity, etc.


 
Scratch "boredom"

It's stupid, attention seeking and indeed a waste of money :c


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Scratch "boredom"
> 
> It's stupid, attention seeking and indeed a waste of money :c


 
The poor dude got home and found his wife in bed with the PS4 on top of her.

Say NO to gaming violence! :3


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 22, 2013)

clarky said:


> Otay...is it plugged in?



Are your TV turned on?



chrisrlink said:


> I like my original XBOX (if i can find the power/AV cords) I had no problems or heard of any flaws back in the day (btw am willing to do anything to softmod the bitch)



When I bought my Xbox (the real Xbox One, as in their first console they released)  i never even unpacked it before i turned it in to get a modchip installed... 
I miss my old Xbox


----------



## geishroy (Nov 22, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> I like my original XBOX (if i can find the power/AV cords) I had no problems or heard of any flaws back in the day (btw am willing to do anything to softmod the bitch)


 

do you have mechassault?


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 22, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> I like my original XBOX (if i can find the power/AV cords) I had no problems or heard of any flaws back in the day (btw am willing to do anything to softmod the bitch)



Yeah, that thing is a tank. I still use my launch window Xbox almost daily as a media player. Only time it ever gives me a problem is if the modchip comes loose (which, because it's solder free it does maybe once every two years). 5 mins to readjust it and back in business.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 22, 2013)

geishroy said:


> do you have mechassault?


no the only game i could find is Fable (original edition all my other cases are missing the disc and i do not have any of the exploitable games btw where is a good place (online I guess besides ebay) to get XBOX games?



calmwaters said:


> At least this didn't happen to it:
> I see hardware issues in that thing's future.



either a that guy has anger issues or b he's a microsoft or nintendo fanboy who the fuck would waste $400 and destroy the thing he bought?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 22, 2013)

Some failures are normal it is pretty much the whole reason for a warranty, so some unlucky bastard doesn't buy 3 of product X and be out money all 3 times. If everything worked perfectly every time you wouldn't need a warranty....

That being said if it exceeds "some failures" ala the RROD on the launch 360's (Some crazy high failure rate in the first 24 months from what I understand.) that's when people should keep a close eye on things.

I wouldn't worry too much about the Xbox One or the PS4 failure rates, I don't think any company wants a repeat of having to offer multi year warranties and 3-4 systems in a row to the same person. (how could you make money on that?)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> either a that guy has anger issues or b he's a microsoft or nintendo fanboy who the fuck would waste $400 and destroy the thing he bought?


 
Why would he? Because he gets hits on YouTube and can easily make the money back just by trolling nerds.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 22, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> either a that guy has anger issues or b he's a microsoft or nintendo fanboy who the fuck would waste $400 and destroy the thing he bought?


 
Like earlier people said (and me), mostly for entertainment issues or just being stupid. Or (I'll throw this out there) his girlfriend had just broken up with him and left the PS4 with him.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why would he? Because he gets hits on YouTube and can easily make the money back just by trolling nerds.


a fucktard if you ask me......unless the console is really flawed (IE cannot be fixed) or B the games SUCK E.T. for Atari -shutters- I like the console


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 22, 2013)

They don't have any games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> All launches have a bad start out of the last two generations.... unless it is the Wii which I don't know anyone that had a problem day one


 
Naw, Wii's GPU's boiled themself as well.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Naw, Wii's GPU's boiled themself as well.


 

The Wii had a failure rate of like 3% and that was mainly due to switching to dual layered games and anyone with a Wii that had that problem was replaced for free.


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 22, 2013)

Chris, your sig, wtf?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 22, 2013)

what was the PS3 (FAT) failure rate compaired to the slim's?

Fable+GTA=Fable 4 considering fable 3 was Industrial Revolution era in Albion I think this would be fitting


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> The Wii had a failure rate of like 3% and that was mainly due to switching to dual layered games and anyone with a Wii that had that problem was replaced for free.


 
Still, the Blue Slot Light of Death is a real thing. Launch Wii's fried their own GPU's, it's well-documented but not really talked about.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> The Wii had a failure rate of like 3%


That's pretty high, actually. Are you sure about that?


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Still, the Blue Slot Light of Death is a real thing. Launch Wii's fried their own GPU's, it's well-documented but not really talked about.


 

I had a launch wii and know plenty of friends that did and never had that problem. Mine still works today with no problems.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> That's pretty high, actually. Are you sure about that?


I think he means at the beginning, in which case it isn't that high, but still 3% is weird. I've never really heard of the problem myself to be honest. If anything, when the Wii launched, TV's had a failure rate of 95% :3


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If anything, when the Wii launched, TV's had a failure rate of 95% :3


You mean, when Wiimotes (were) launched


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> That's pretty high, actually. Are you sure about that?


 

Yeah... SquareTrade reported that within the first two years the Xbox 360 had 24%, PS3 had 10%, and Wii had 3% failure rates. So almost 1 in 4 owners of an Xbox 360 had a problem within the first two years. I have a friend in college that has gone through 3 Xbox 360s since launch already. He brought when they did an "upgrade" and now he has the S


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I had a launch wii and know plenty of friends that did and never had that problem. Mine still works today with no problems.


 
So does mine and so do some launch PS3's/360's, but _"your own and your friend's"_ example is completely anecdotal evidence.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So does mine and so do some launch PS3's/360's, but _"your own and your friend's"_ example is completely anecdotal evidence.


 

When you actually compare real data it doesn't lie so in other words Microsoft had the highest failure rates and Nintendo had the lowest. I rather use real facts than "he say, she say".


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 22, 2013)

hearing this makes me laugh. I love how Microsoft sarcastically congratulated Sony's launch with some defective PS4 systems, now they're failing with the xbone.

Where's Sonys sarcastic congratulation message? Hmm, I don't see one.
Sony is the better company


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> When you actually compare real data it doesn't lie so in other words Microsoft had the highest failure rates and Nintendo had the lowest. I rather use real facts than "he say, she say".


 
But... you just said just that you don't believe Wii's broke because your friends and you have working ones, you mentioned no statistics.
In any case, the Wii's failure rate was much, much lower than the competition's, at around 2.7%

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/xbox-360-failure-rate-237-ps3-10-wii-27-study/1100-6216691/


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> hearing this makes me laugh. I love how Microsoft sarcastically congratulated Sony's launch with some defective PS4 systems, now they're failing with the xbone.
> 
> Where's Sonys sarcastic congratulation message? Hmm, I don't see one.
> Sony is the better company


 

I just how Sony is doing an instant return time yet Microsoft is giving people the run around.



Foxi4 said:


> But... you just said just that you don't believe Wii's broke because your friends and you have working ones, you mentioned no statistics.
> In any case, the Wii's failure rate was much, much lower than the competition's, at around 2.7%
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/xbox-360-failure-rate-237-ps3-10-wii-27-study/1100-6216691/


 

I did when I said it has 3% failure rate.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I did when I said it has 3% failure rate.....


 
When you quote, you gotta post a citation/source... but yeah, we're in total agreement.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> When you quote, you gotta post a citation/source... but yeah, we're in total agreement.


 

Anyone could look it up that's why I post it. I never post things that I haven't checked myself and if someone wants more information on it I will add. Someone said that was low but against the other consoles it wasn't that bad at all but yes we do agree.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Why is this even in the summitted news section. Only short sentence post and zero source or links of any kind. Googled and found zero information on xboned disc drive failures.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> But... you just said just that you don't believe Wii's broke because your friends and you have working ones, you mentioned no statistics.
> In any case, the Wii's failure rate was much, much lower than the competition's, at around 2.7%
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/xbox-360-failure-rate-237-ps3-10-wii-27-study/1100-6216691/


 
It doesn't take much personal experience to back that statement up.

How many Nintendo gaming systems do you have that STILL work today?

Counting my NES, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Advance, and Nintendo DS, that's 4.

And keep in mind I got my NES in 1991. That was 22 years ago.

So yeah I'd say Nintendo was/is the better one in the quality product department.

Neither of my Microsoft's or Sony's devices lasted that long. Not even close.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> It doesn't take much personal experience to back that statement up.
> 
> How many Nintendo gaming systems do you have that STILL work today?
> 
> ...


 

I have a PS1 that still works lol


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I have a PS1 that still works lol


 
My PsOne broke after I sat on it. But that was completely my fault. Doesn't apply XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> It doesn't take much personal experience to back that statement up. How many Nintendo gaming systems do you have that STILL work today? Counting my NES, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Advance, and Nintendo DS, that's 4. And keep in mind I got my NES in 1991. That was 22 years ago. So yeah I'd say Nintendo was/is the better one in the quality product department. Neither of my Microsoft's or Sony's devices lasted that long. Not even close.


That's a silly way to build an argument - just because a company made a very sturdy console in the past doesn't mean that their future systems will be equally as good. Atari 2600 systems are all good and well 30 years on, but finding a Jaguar CD in working condition is an insurmountable task.

...not to mention that the NES in particular does have its own failure quirks with the 72-pin connector, or to be accurate the entirety of the cartridge slot assembly which is really overengineered and unnecessarily complex for the sake of working like a top-loading VHS player being one of them. It was precisely why a top-loading solution was built later on.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a silly way to build an argument - just because a company made a very sturdy console in the past doesn't mean that their future systems will be equally as good. Atari 2600 systems are all good and well 30 years on, but finding a Jaguar CD in working condition is an insurmountable task.


 
Precisely. I am not saying Nintendo won't have their products quality go down over the years. I'm building an argument around the systems I have now. I have no idea how future equipments will do in the quality/sturdiness department.

Was I lucky? I doubt that. If anything, it was quite the opposite since I was a kid when I used those Nintendo systems. I only got my PS1 when I was like 10. Yet, My NES, GameBoy Pocket and Game Boy Advance, took years of mistreatment, being dropped to the ground, scratches, and slamming. And they still live.

Meanwhile both my Xbox and Xbox 360's hardware went on vacation after 2 years each. I have had 4 PSP's due to similar reasons. And so on.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 22, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> At least this didn't happen to it: *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> I see hardware issues in that thing's future.


LOL the guy who walks up, picks up a part and keeps it.

I bet he can sell it on eBay later advertised as "a piece of the famous PS4 that was smashed on launch day"


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> My PsOne broke after I sat on it. But that was completely my fault. Doesn't apply XD


 

I just wish all consoles had backward compat thought since I'm going to love my WiiU more than my PS4 (when Uncharted comes out) because of that I don't want to rebuy games that I can already own. *Hugs Phat PS3* You are perfect in every way so don't die on me! lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> hearing this makes me laugh. I love how Microsoft sarcastically congratulated Sony's launch with some defective PS4 systems, now they're failing with the xbone.
> 
> Where's Sonys sarcastic congratulation message? Hmm, I don't see one.
> Sony is the better company


 
You stupid? Microsoft didn't say it sarcastically. They were actually congratulating them. And guess what, Sony congratulated Microsoft too.

So what, let me guess, Yoshida (yosp) says he loves Nintendo and offers advice, and he was being sarcastic in your eyes too?


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 22, 2013)

Sony was actually good enough to post something about having mainly 1080p launch titles over the Xbone's 720p launch titles but then they got taken down like 15 minutes after it was posted.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 22, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I just wish all consoles had backward compat thought since I'm going to love my WiiU more than my PS4 (when Uncharted comes out) because of that I don't want to rebuy games that I can already own. *Hugs Phat PS3* You are perfect in every way so don't die on me! lol


 
You bastard. I love all my systems equally! :3

Except for that piece of crap Xbox 360. Glad I got rid of it. Breaking down was its specialty.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You stupid? Microsoft didn't say it sarcastically. They were actually congratulating them. And guess what, Sony congratulated Microsoft too.
> 
> So what, let me guess, Yoshida (yosp) says he loves Nintendo and offers advice, and he was being sarcastic in your eyes too?


 
Microsoft wouldn't send them a real congratulations message. I don't know what youre smoking right now


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> Microsoft wouldn't send them a real congratulations message. I don't know what youre smoking right now


 
Microsoft and Major Nelson posted on Twitter with an image congratulating Sony. Yosp/Sony did the same thing. what are you going on about?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

So everyone is smoking weed now?

Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 23, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> So everyone is smoking weed now?
> 
> Not sure what's going on here.


 
No i said I didn't know what he was smoking. It's obviously something bad


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> No i said I didn't know what he was smoking. It's obviously something bad


 
I see.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 23, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I bought a pneumatic drill yesterday. It says "Xbox One" on the side. I am happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the troll is strong in this one!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> No i said I didn't know what he was smoking. It's obviously something bad


im smoking something because you said microsoft never congratulated sony, and yet i said both sony and microsoft congratulated each other? k.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 23, 2013)

Well that sucks. Here's hoping they get their replacements fast enough.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 23, 2013)

android is teh bestzzz

pc rulezzz


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

VashTS said:


> android is teh bestzzz
> 
> pc rulezzz


 
Is it just me, or are people losing their cognitive abilities the longer the thread gets? XD


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 23, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Is it just me, or are people losing their cognitive abilities the longer the thread gets? XD


 
I think it's just you  I think a lot of 'Tempers are starting their drinking and GTA Online weekend celebrations a bit earlier than usual.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 23, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Is it just me, or are people losing their cognitive abilities the longer the thread gets? XD


 

my post was called sarcasm sir. i was mimicking how the internets do things. i believe its not common that people utilize this type of comment though. sarcasm is rare.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

VashTS said:


> my post was called sarcasm sir. i was mimicking how the internets do things. i believe its not common that people utilize this type of comment though. sarcasm is rare.


 
I'm pretty sure the cause wasn't sarcasm, but what calmwaters said :3 .


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Costello said:


> Optical disc drive failures are pretty common really, mechanical parts are prone to failure
> Examples:
> - guy who bought the console dropped the box/console accidentally but won't admit it so that he gets warranty
> - shocks during transport or at retailer storage
> ...


 

I have to disagree. This stuff should be tested and fixed before the console is even put up for sale. And how do these consoles pass Quality Control without initial testing to make sure they function properly. Leave it up to Microsoft and allow a product to go to market with bugs and hardware failures.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I have to disagree. This stuff should be tested and fixed before the console is even put up for sale. And how do these consoles pass Quality Control without initial testing to make sure they function properly. Leave it up to Microsoft and allow a product to go to market with bugs and hardware failures.


Because during Quality Control the consoles are _"checked"_ only by observing them and going through a few randomly-selected units rather than putting them together and then disassembling them just to see if everything went right the first time around.

The magic of machine-based manufacture is that if one unit that went off Line A was manufactured correctly then chances are that each and every unit that came off it is exactly the same _unless_ there were some flaws in the material and/or components used.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 24, 2013)

Launch consoles have launch console issues, more news at eleven.

Seriously you're always bound to have failures and defects, testing it internally can only do so much, nothing will prepare you for distributing a console on a large scale and seeing the failures except for doing exactly that.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Launch consoles have launch console issues, more news at eleven.
> 
> Seriously you're always bound to have failures and defects, testing it internally can only do so much, nothing will prepare you for distributing a console on a large scale and seeing the failures except for doing exactly that.


 
But this is Microsoft; gamers are already mad at them for something they did and now, they can add another reason to their "Why you should hate Microsoft" list. It's called being overly critical; Microsoft can't even get a launch done right. Even though Sony might've had some issues, at least their ratio of consoles sold was better: 2 vs. 13 countries. (I'm getting tired of saying this.)


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 24, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Precisely. I am not saying Nintendo won't have their products quality go down over the years. I'm building an argument around the systems I have now. I have no idea how future equipments will do in the quality/sturdiness department.
> 
> Was I lucky? I doubt that. If anything, it was quite the opposite since I was a kid when I used those Nintendo systems. I only got my PS1 when I was like 10. Yet, My NES, GameBoy Pocket and Game Boy Advance, took years of mistreatment, being dropped to the ground, scratches, and slamming. And they still live.
> 
> Meanwhile both my Xbox and Xbox 360's hardware went on vacation after 2 years each. I have had 4 PSP's due to similar reasons. And so on.


 

lol, i had a Gamecube without its housing and during the 2/27 earthquake a 30'' CRT dropped on it. The TV broke and short circuited, the disc that was on the GC got destroyed. The GC still works perfectly XD


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 24, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> lol, i had a Gamecube without its housing and during the 2/27 earthquake a 30'' CRT dropped on it. The TV broke and short circuited, the disc that was on the GC got destroyed. The GC still works perfectly XD


 
See what I mean?


----------



## bigjaylildremynameislong (Nov 24, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> When you actually compare real data it doesn't lie so in other words Microsoft had the highest failure rates and Nintendo had the lowest. I rather use real facts than "he say, she say".


 
I'll show you why you're stupid with your "real data".

Of the two PS3's that I've owned, both of them had laser failures, preventing them from reading discs. That means 100% of PS3's have laser failures.
Of the two Xbox 360's I've owned, neither of them have had a single problem. That means 100% of Xbox 360's don't have failure rates.

OF ALL THE SEA LIONS I'VE SEEN (1), THEY ALL COULD UNDERSTAND HUMAN COMMUNICATION AND DO BACKFLIPS N SHIT FOR FISH.

That doesn't tell you that both the PS3's I bought were pre-owned from smokers which apparently ruins the blu-ray lens, that I took meticulous care of my Xbox 360's to keep them in pristine condition, and that the only sea lion I've ever seen was trained in an aquarium.

SEE WHAT I'M SAYING ABOUT PERSONAL CIRCUMSTANTIAL EVIDENCE? YOU ARE NOT THE CENTER OF THE UNIVERSE, AND YOUR 'REAL DATA' DOES NOT EQUATE TO THE WHOLE WORLD. THAT'S SELF CENTRED, GUY.



WhiteMaze said:


> See what I mean?


 
To be fair, Nintendo's main market is children, and so they children-proof them as much as possible. Secondly, as far as internal hardware failures, Nintendo would have to be pretty blunt to still use over decade-old technology with extensive testing incorrectly.

Nintendo stuff is made to last. I still have my original GameBoy with Pokemon Yellow and 6 Gold Coins.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 24, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> I'll show you why you're stupid with your "real data".
> 
> Of the two PS3's that I've owned, both of them had laser failures, preventing them from reading discs. That means 100% of PS3's have laser failures.
> Of the two Xbox 360's I've owned, neither of them have had a single problem. That means 100% of Xbox 360's don't have failure rates.
> ...


 

Your data is just one person... my data is coming from the company that takes cares of the insurance for all the consoles last generation and was the data from the first two years of each console's release. If you are going to try and insult someone you really should work on actually using real data to back it up not from just your own experience.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 24, 2013)

PC... master.... ra-
*Takes a severe hit to the head by a $500 brick*


----------



## bigjaylildremynameislong (Nov 24, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Your data is just one person... my data is coming from the company that takes cares of the insurance for all the consoles last generation and was the data from the first two years of each console's release. If you are going to try and insult someone you really should work on actually using real data to back it up not from just your own experience.


*You misunderstand what I'm saying. And you're a very poor liar.*


"I have a PS1 that still works lol"

"Someone said that was low"

"I had a launch wii and know plenty of friends that did and never had that problem."

"I have a friend in college that has gone through 3 Xbox 360s since launch already."

"unless it is the Wii which I don't know anyone that had a problem day one"

*So you see why I find it hard to believe when you say;*

"I rather use real facts than "he say, she say"."


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> *So you see why I find it hard to believe when you say;*
> 
> "I rather use real facts than "he say, she say"."





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In August 2009, warranty provider SquareTrade published console failure rate estimates, in which the proportion of its customers reporting a system failure in the first two years is 23.7% for Xbox 360, 10.0% for PlayStation 3, and 2.7% for Wii.



Source: http://web.archive.org/web/20091007...areTrade_Xbox360_PS3_Wii_Reliability_0809.pdf


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 24, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> *You misunderstand what I'm saying. And you're a very poor liar.*
> 
> 
> "I have a PS1 that still works lol"
> ...


 

Those were remarks about my personal history I didn't use them as facts. The comment about failure rates comes from SquareTrade itself which was already posted but I will post it again since you like to pick and choice what to read. https://www.squaretrade.com/htm/pdf/SquareTrade_Xbox360_PS3_Wii_Reliability_0809.pdf


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Source: http://web.archive.org/web/20091007...areTrade_Xbox360_PS3_Wii_Reliability_0809.pdf


 

D**n got ninja'd but thanks for the quick save Veho


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess who has the best 6th gen durability? (excluding dreamcast)


----------



## slingblade1170 (Nov 24, 2013)

Its expected, reports showing its less than 1% of Xbones which is actually really good failure rate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 24, 2013)

WOW BREAKING NEWS CONSOLES AREN'T AS STURDY AS THEY USED TO BE.

As new technology comes out and as consoles grow increasingly more complicated, companies have to make a console that's both full of good tech and cheap. So yes they're not as sturdy as your Gamecube.

I mean look at the 3DS vs. the Gameboy. A Gameboy literally survived Desert Storm. A war. That took place in the desert. I'd like to see your 3DS take a couple of semi-high drops and see how it holds up.

So let's stop being le ninties nostalgia kids and stop going "REMEMBER WHEN CONSOLES WERE MADE WELL??????"


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As new technology comes out and as consoles grow increasingly more complicated, companies have to make a console that's both full of good tech and cheap. So yes they're not as sturdy as your Gamecube.


Also, miniaturization. You can't make things small _and_ sturdy. And you need to make the components smaller than they were in the previous generation or else the Xbone would be the size of an ENIAC. 

(Cue "xboxhuge" jokes.)


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Also, miniaturization. You can't make things small _and_ sturdy. And you need to make the components smaller than they were in the previous generation or else the Xbone would be the size of an ENIAC.
> 
> (Cue "xboxhuge" jokes.)


too late


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> too late


I said "cue", not "inb4"


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Nov 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WOW BREAKING NEWS CONSOLES AREN'T AS STURDY AS THEY USED TO BE.
> 
> As new technology comes out and as consoles grow increasingly more complicated, companies have to make a console that's both full of good tech and cheap. So yes they're not as sturdy as your Gamecube.
> 
> ...


 
I really miss the days when consoles were strong as steel...Heck I'm sure my PAL Nintendo 64 will outlive me and my great great grand children If I ever gonna have them that is


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Also, miniaturization. *You can't make things small and sturdy*. And you need to make the components smaller than they were in the previous generation or else the Xbone would be the size of an ENIAC.
> 
> (Cue "xboxhuge" jokes.)



Can I offer an amendment. "You can't make things small _and_ sturdy _and_ cheap". I know you probably omitted it to spare the hassle of now having to define cheap (others reading and considering querying it look up some rated or industrial devices some time, $500 USD is not enough to get me to answer the phone if you are playing in such circles).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 25, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> lol, i had a Gamecube without its housing and during the 2/27 earthquake a 30'' CRT dropped on it. The TV broke and short circuited, the disc that was on the GC got destroyed. The GC still works perfectly XD


 
the Gamecube is a tank, mine has been working without the upper case(12cm DVD FTW, miniDVD are rare and expensive) for years and is still working, but now is taking a deserved rest since Wii + Dios Mios is more handy that go burning DVDs.
I remember a video of that generation of consoles put on a smack test and Gamecube won.

EDIT: oohh that was the video


Xexyz said:


> Guess who has the best 6th gen durability? (excluding dreamcast)
> 
> *youtube video*


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> My PsOne broke after I sat on it. But that was completely my fault. Doesn't apply XD


You sat on your PSOne and broke it? Lol, how big are you? 


Sakitoshi said:


> the Gamecube is a tank, mine has been working without the upper case(12cm DVD FTW, miniDVD are rare and expensive) for years and is still working, but now is taking a deserved rest since Wii + Dios Mios is more handy that go burning DVDs.
> I remember a video of that generation of consoles put on a smack test and Gamecube won.
> 
> EDIT: oohh that was the video


My power went out, but I came into my room and my GameCube was on. Nobody touched the power button either. Of course I had to start the saved game, though. I don't like DIOS MIOS: I prefer having an actual GameCube, which is more durable than anything that can be prodded on the Wii. And how did this Xbox One thread turn into a general Nintendo thread? I haven't seen much mention of the U, but the Wii has gotten a few honorable mentions and everything else revolves around the 'Cube. (There're probably some N64/SNES references too: too tired to go through seven pages of comments)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because during Quality Control the consoles are _"checked"_ only by observing them and going through a few randomly-selected units rather than putting them together and then disassembling them just to see if everything went right the first time around.
> 
> The magic of machine-based manufacture is that if one unit that went off Line A was manufactured correctly then chances are that each and every unit that came off it is exactly the same _unless_ there were some flaws in the material and/or components used.


 

Psh, the least they can do is turn it on and insert a test disc. Sony and Microsoft both continue to give me reasons not to buy their hardware, because it never functions perfectly out of the gate.



Guild McCommunist said:


> WOW BREAKING NEWS CONSOLES AREN'T AS STURDY AS THEY USED TO BE.
> 
> As new technology comes out and as consoles grow increasingly more complicated, companies have to make a console that's both full of good tech and cheap. So yes they're not as sturdy as your Gamecube.
> 
> ...




The point is, products should be well made. Should they be designed to withstand a 6 foot drop? That's a matter of opinion but anything that can survive high impact is going to last along time because it's built well. My brother has had his DS Phat since release day and that thing is beat to hell and it still works. My launch GBA SP still works though the shoulder button ribbons are worn out from me playing the living hell out of it for 4 years and I dropped it a good hundred times. I had a friend who was pushed into a pool with his Gameboy in his hands when I was a kid, still worked but the speaker died a bit. We expect that when we spend good money on a product. The eternal consumption engine that is consumerism dictates one of two things, either it's cheap and built like shit, or it's expensive and can take a beating. People who are willing to accept shitty quality products at high prices need to stop being stupid blind sheep as consumers and stop letting companies get away with doing a shit job.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Psh, the least they can do is turn it on and insert a test disc. Sony and Microsoft both continue to give me reasons not to buy their hardware, because it never functions perfectly out of the gate.


 

Oh jesus, just shut up. Stop gaming then. Nintendo isn't perfect either.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh jesus, just shut up. Stop gaming then. Nintendo isn't perfect either.


 

At least I can plug in my Nintendo products and know they work out of the box 

PS. PC master race representin' yo!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> At least I can plug in my Nintendo products and know they work out of the box
> 
> PS. PC master race representin' yo!


 

And yet tons of other people can do the exact same as you with their PS/Xbox consoles. What's your point?


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh jesus, just shut up. Stop gaming then. Nintendo isn't perfect either.


 
Yes they are.  How many times has Nintendo's hardware failed on or nearly after their launch date? They've only suffered with the Wii and the U, and they're such minor details. This time, both Sony and Microsoft had glaring errors in their hardware this time. Plus this comment *does* have a little fanboyism behind it...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yes they are.  How many times has Nintendo's hardware failed on or nearly after their launch date? They've only suffered with the Wii and the U, and they're such minor details. This time, both Sony and Microsoft had glaring errors in their hardware this time. Plus this comment *does* have a little fanboyism behind it...


 

Err, affected PS4's.. .4%
affected Xbox Ones, less than 1%


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Err, affected PS4's.. .4%
> affected Xbox Ones, less than 1%


 
For a little perspective: The stillbirth rate in the US is 1/160, or 0.625%. The PS4 is more reliable than childbirth, and if the Xbox One's failure rate is higher, then it's only by a very slim margin.

If 0.4-1% is total failure, then humanity must be doomed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yes they are.  How many times has Nintendo's hardware failed on or nearly after their launch date? They've only suffered with the Wii and the U, and they're such minor details. This time, both Sony and Microsoft had glaring errors in their hardware this time. Plus this comment *does* have a little fanboyism behind it...


Let's completely forget that the Wii U suffered from the exact same problems during launch time, namely the Blue Blinking/Flashing Light of Death as well as Gamepad failures of which we don't hear much since that would require customer reviews and to have those, the system has to actually sell. It's terribly convenient that it doesn't.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's completely forget that the Wii U suffered from the exact same problems during launch time, namely the Blue Blinking/Flashing Light of Death as well as Gamepad failures of which we don't hear much since that would require customer reviews and to have those, the system has to actually sell. It's terribly convenient that it doesn't.


 
Oh what would I do without you; you keep me up to date on shit like this. It only takes a vociferous few to bring these problems to the front. But the fact is that the Nintendonites weren't as vociferous about these problems as the Microsoftians were. See, here's the difference between these two peoples: Nintendonites are generally more mature than their counterparts. If you don't believe me, compare Xbox Live to the Nintendo Network (which is an awesome name  ) I mean, if I got a Wii U with this problem, I wouldn't be shouting it out to the whole world; that's stupid.

Edit: I think I did hear about the Gamepad problems; there wasn't much of a fuss about it, compared with Microsoft.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nintendo customers are not "more mature", they're just represented by their parents in official matters. 

//Master_Trole_2013


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Psh, the least they can do is turn it on and insert a test disc. Sony and Microsoft both continue to give me reasons not to buy their hardware, because it never functions perfectly out of the gate.



That is actually a really expensive way of testing final products (if it is not for military, for medical or sold as high reliability or something similar it is probably going to be random sampling of a batch, even for the former there is still a good chance a company will not test everything) and you would have to pay for it at some level. As Nintendo products do not cost significantly more I very much doubt Nintendo does this, the best they will do is stick an automated tester at the motherboard level but then every electronics company with a half complex system will do that.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 26, 2013)

I've aways heard about red light of death, yellow screen of double death, strange sound of the brick of the dead, and so on... but strangely in my 26 years of gaming life I've never seen a new video game with factory problems. (I've seen factory problems, but these problems were there only after several months of use)


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> I've aways heard about red light of death, yellow screen of double death, strange sound of the brick of the dead, and so on... but strangely in my 26 years of gaming life I've never seen a new video game with factory problems. (I've seen factory problems, but these problems were there only after several months of use)



To be fair in the last 26 odd years the electronics and manufacturing world has changed massively.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh what would I do without you; you keep me up to date on shit like this. It only takes a vociferous few to bring these problems to the front. But the fact is that the Nintendonites weren't as vociferous about these problems as the Microsoftians were. See, here's the difference between these two peoples: Nintendonites are generally more mature than their counterparts. If you don't believe me, compare Xbox Live to the Nintendo Network (which is an awesome name  ) I mean, if I got a Wii U with this problem, I wouldn't be shouting it out to the whole world; that's stupid.
> 
> Edit: I think I did hear about the Gamepad problems; there wasn't much of a fuss about it, compared with Microsoft.


 

The gamepad issue was an easy fix that didn't require you to send it in for repairs. Mainly people complained about the hour long update but in my opinion waiting an hour versus not being able to play because you have to send it in, waiting an hour is not nearly that bad.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 26, 2013)

Microsoft is giving a free game to those affected
http://kotaku.com/did-your-xbox-one-disc-drive-break-you-get-a-free-game-1471573359


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> The gamepad issue was an easy fix that didn't require you to send it in for repairs. Mainly people complained about the hour long update but in my opinion waiting an hour versus not being able to play because you have to send it in, waiting an hour is not nearly that bad.


 

Not to mention, Nintendo's servers were overloaded. And before people say anything, Sony's servers were overloaded on the first day too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2013)

I wasn't refering to being unable to connect the Gamepad, I was talking about instances of dead/stuck, often unfixable pixels on Gamepads. I was also not refering to the blinking caused by an unsynced Gamepad, I was talking about the console downright dying on the user which is caused presumably by BGA failure which is to be expected in the age of miniaturized silicone.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not to mention, Nintendo's servers were overloaded. And before people say anything, Sony's servers were overloaded on the first day too.


 

Every server is overloaded the first day that is just what happens.... GTAV was backed up for days, SimCity was back up for like a week, and Brawl was backed up for a couple days as well


----------

